# Embroidery Clamp Systems



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

I own a PR600 and was interested to get opinions on using a clamping system for embroidering bags, backpacks and difficult to hoop items. 

I'm not crazy about the fastframes because of having to use sticky back, so any recommendations are welcomed except that one.

Thanks


----------



## Pollchaps (Jul 31, 2009)

hooptech slim line clamp 
mad for brother machine


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

A clamping system has always been on my wish list but other purchases have gotten in the way. If you can afford it, then do it. It is easier than the fast frames, from what I've been told.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

If you get the "Perfect Stick" from RNK distributing, you won't have to worry about your sticky back. I use a 20" roll and about 150-200 yards a year and looking at both of my machines you wouldn't know I use a sticky back.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Craig, do you use "Perfect Stick" for Carhartt's? This seems like our most difficult hooping job and where clamps would be nice to have. Also, those odd shaped item like lunch bags or some gym bags.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I do a lot of lunch bags and gym bags. I actually hoop my carhart items. I bought longer screws for my frames and I don't have a problem. You can usually find them at most places that sell embroidery supplies and frames.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

First, let me say...Mighty Hoop...and no I don't work for them. 

Second, we have fast frames (or the Hoop Tech) version and use it regularly but never use sticky back. I first clamp down regular backing with the clam clips then I position the article in place and clamp it down with regular office black binder clamps. Works like a charm.

We also have two versions of the ICTCS and there are times when this is the only thing that will work.

Have I mentioned the Mighty Hoop? We've done a bunch of vinyl bags which was a pain to get hooped with regular hoops and it's easy with the Mighty Hoop.

But we always use our regular circular hoops whenever we can...even tension on the garment.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can also use clam clips to hold objects on the FF instead of using sticky. I have also used bulldog clips.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback and ideas. Very helpful.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pollchaps said:


> hooptech slim line clamp
> mad for brother machine


These are great to use with the Brother!


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

hooptech slim line clamp 
made for brother machine



Louie2010 said:


> These are great to use with the Brother!



Embroidery Hoops, Embroidery Industrial Machines, Used Machine Equipment


These are fantastic clamps. We use them on our Brother 620 and on our Tajima. Expensive but worth it. 

Ray


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I love my hoop tech clamps , I have (2) types of Clamps with a bunch of different frames. I have the ICTCS2 with 5x5 and 7x3 frame , I also have the  ICTCS 3 which is 13x9 size frame. On the larger frame I use it for jacket backs , the smaller one I use for left chest and straps and bags etc. I have a BAS 415 Brother Industrial 9 needle single head machine. 

Frank

http://www.hooptechproducts.com/itcs2.html*http://www.hooptechproducts.com/itcs2.html*


----------



## Dee Robins (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi can you buy the mighty hoop in the uk
regards Dee


----------



## Frosted Images (Sep 10, 2008)

I run a Toyota AD860 and was looking for a clamping system. Consequently, there are two different brands and 2 to 3 models. What is the difference and advantages of the Slimline models compare to the ICTS models? How do you choose which?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mighty Hoop gets my vote now that they have the larger on for the Babylock/Brother six and ten needle machines.


----------



## patchzone (Jan 27, 2011)

*embroidered patches* making system, you can search on google


----------

